
Geeks are the New Guardians of Our Civil Liberties - apievangelist
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/510641/geeks-are-the-new-guardians-of-our-civil-liberties/
======
nodata
Bring back the librarians!

------
Nursie
Well duh.

Nobody else seems to care, or do anything about anything.

------
robinh
Instinctive reaction to headline: "What do you mean, new?"

------
jpxxx
Risible, self-indulgent, self-serving, myopic handjob.

~~~
subsystem
Wow, you really have an impressive history of useless comments.

~~~
jpxxx
Nonsense, they're quite functional for all involved. You get to bristle at the
presence of an id in a den of egos, I get to be right in the most obnoxious
way possible, and everyone has a lovely time.

~~~
jrogers65
How did I end up at Reddit again...

